# Lyft Express Pay into Uber GoBank account?



## audihenry (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anyone done this? I normally transfer to my bank account but it eould be more convenient to do it on my card uber- providee gobank card directly.

Thanks


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

It won't work bc Uber's gobank card is considered a prepaid card


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It will direct deposit into it but not instant. If you are really hard up, get a PayPal business acct & the debit card for that, those cards work.


----------

